# part time steering



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

alright all you Kubota guru's I need your help.
I have a Kubota L245 and the steering has been rather hard to turn for quite some time but it was steerable. Recently I greased all the fittings related to the steering and checked the oil in the steering box.
Today when I was mowing it kept getting harder to turn and sometimes it would lock up and I would have to snatch the hell out of the steering wheel to get it freed up. Finally I jacked up the front end to take the weight off the wheels and could turn the steering wheel relatively easy but it still would lock up some and it also would not steer at all sometimes. By that I mean I could turn the wheel all the way around 360 degrees, full circle and the front wheels would not turn. I could turn the steering wheel around and around and finally it would grab and steering would work again for a short time.
Do I need a new steering box and where is the best place to get one? Could I maybe just replace some parts in it and get it working?
Thanks everyone for looking at my post and thanks in advance to all who reply.
Happy tractoring


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

It sounds like the ball-nut assembly is severely worn.

This happens more often in cold whether and if there's condensation or rain water trapped in the steering box. When winter sets in, the water freezes and cracks the ball-nut. I've done a few steering box rebuilds on Japanese tractors, but not the Kubota. Can't be too different IMO. 

I would think that Kubota has a decent inventory and should have replacement parts for the L245 steering gear components. That particular model is certainly a favorite among thousands of owners too.

Shartel


----------



## Jack Mc (Oct 20, 2010)

*Same problem with my JD 855 did you get the problem resolved ?*



estodd said:


> alright all you Kubota guru's I need your help.
> I have a Kubota L245 and the steering has been rather hard to turn for quite some time but it was steerable. Recently I greased all the fittings related to the steering and checked the oil in the steering box.
> Today when I was mowing it kept getting harder to turn and sometimes it would lock up and I would have to snatch the hell out of the steering wheel to get it freed up. Finally I jacked up the front end to take the weight off the wheels and could turn the steering wheel relatively easy but it still would lock up some and it also would not steer at all sometimes. By that I mean I could turn the wheel all the way around 360 degrees, full circle and the front wheels would not turn. I could turn the steering wheel around and around and finally it would grab and steering would work again for a short time.
> Do I need a new steering box and where is the best place to get one? Could I maybe just replace some parts in it and get it working?
> ...


I have the same problem with my JD 855 did you ever get the problem resolved ?

Jack Mc


----------



## ScottBonacker (Oct 2, 2011)

*Sector shaft for L245 steering*

Update -

We recently had problems with the steering on our L245DT, similar to what is described earlier in this thread. Got to where it would not turn right at all.

Two teeth are broken off of the sector shaft, and it turns out that as of now those parts are no longer available separately. The entire OEM steering box (manual steering) is available for $750 though.

I found a aftermarket sector shaft at Weaver tractor parts in PA for $110 (vs $250 for the OEM part when it was available) and am waiting for it to arrive now.


----------

